# Fajitas! Updated w/finished pics



## smokey al gold (Nov 10, 2009)

Here we go again with fajitas a la Surfinsapo.  This marinade and seasoning is awesome stuff but this is my first time to do a homemade skirt steak.  I'm hoping it will be better than the store bought marinated ones I buy.  They are still marinating so I'll post the finished pics later 
Grilling them up after work today


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like something good is coming up......


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 10, 2009)

Awaiting the results with breathless anticipation. I got an old chum raised up on the King Ranch who soaks it in a 50/50 ratio of Kikkomann soy sauce and agua. He generally considered to make the best in this part of the world. Try that sometime whilst still using the rub you like. Now I could not quite see the fine print where it say where to buy it etc. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## BluzQue (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like you got another winner *smokey al gold*  
Lookin' forward to the finished pics!

 8)


----------



## smokey al gold (Nov 11, 2009)

Well they are done and eaten.  My thoughts are that they were not as tender as I thought they would be after marinating for 18 hrs.  I'm not sure what I did wrong but Rome wasn't built in a day either.  Maybe a more acidic marinade or even longer?     They were still good but not soft like I had hoped.  The flavor was right on all I was missing was some cilantro.  I will try this again once I get a new game plan.  Maybe someone can chime in on what I need to do to get them more tender.

Out of the sour orange juice bath




Onion and bell peppers 




Mesquite inferno
























Some of my spanish rice to go with it this stuff is awesome!  Thanks mom!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2009)

The key to making them less chewy is mechanical tenderization prior to the soak. Such as having your friendly local butcher run them through his tenderizing moochine several times and then several more times after a reasonable person would think they have had enough. Or if your a do it yourself type person try beating the snot out of em with the sharp edge of an Old Hickory butcher knife landing the blows crosswise of the grain. That will make a steak from a Rhinoserous tender up. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 11, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Keith F (Nov 11, 2009)

18 hrs sure is a long time to marinade such a then piece of meat. I would think 4 hrs would be good, 6 hrs tops.  If you want the marinade to "tenderize" the meat try adding a little pineapple or papaya.  Or if you don't like the flavor or texture of meat broken down by enzymes try one of these 

http://www.kraftstore.com/Product/detai ... zer/201662 (I hope it is OK to put a product link in the post)
This is the home version of what bigwheel was talking about. 

As always with tougher cuts of meat, after you pull off the fire let it rest (I use wrap then foil) cut thin, against the grain and on a bias.


----------



## BluzQue (Nov 11, 2009)

_Awesome_ brother!
Man I'm lovin' that camera too!

 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 11, 2009)

looks good.....care to share the rice recipe?


----------



## smokey al gold (Nov 11, 2009)

My rice

1 cup long grain rice
2 cups water
1/2 a small can of tomato sauce
1/2 yellow onion
1/2 green bell pepper
1 clove of garlic
2 tsp's Knorr Brand Tomato Chicken bouillon powder
And a pinch of cumin

Brown rice in evoo or any oil and add in chopped onion and bell pepper.  
Cook till veggies are slighty tender then add water and spices.  
Bring to a boil, cover and reduce to simmer.  Simmer 15 mins.
After 15 mins kill the heat, uncover and fluff rice then cover again and let 
sit for at least 5 mins.  Enjoy it's good stuff and great flavor.


----------



## Shores (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks good from here. I like the sausage on the plate too! Rice looks real good.


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 11, 2009)

Those look killer. Skirt steaks are like briskets, sometimes you get good ones and other times tough one...You can also fillet them in half and do a super hot grill to them and they will be awesome no matter what... Great job bro...


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I was with ya on the factoids till we get down to them marinate times. I can't stand the mouf feel of chemical tenderized meat so I leave that one alone. Think soak times depends a lot on the thickness of the meat but also can vary greatly dependent on the ingredient list of the marinate. Overnight aint neva hurt a thang...less it loaded up with tenderizers and then it aint gonna be fit to eat anyway no matter how long it takes.  Am I making any sense here?   

bigwheel



			
				Keith F said:
			
		

> 18 hrs sure is a long time to marinade such a then piece of meat. I would think 4 hrs would be good, 6 hrs tops.  If you want the marinade to "tenderize" the meat try adding a little pineapple or papaya.  Or if you don't like the flavor or texture of meat broken down by enzymes try one of these
> 
> http://www.kraftstore.com/Product/detai ... zer/201662 (I hope it is OK to put a product link in the post)
> This is the home version of what bigwheel was talking about.
> ...


----------



## Keith F (Nov 11, 2009)

Big.
  Yep I can not agree more.  Lots of people don't like the texture of meat after it is broken down with enzymes.  My comment about 16 hrs is based on this this cut of meat.  Now you can marinate a shoulder for 24 hrs and still not penetrate the entire cut of meat. 
  Now this is all my opinion you know.... Every one has one and they are all deferent..... Who knows I may be missing out on something by not using long marinate times...


----------



## smokey al gold (Nov 12, 2009)

I've heard of people marinating overnight all the time for fajitas.  This was just a citrus marinade with fajita seasoning.  It did tenderize it and the flavor was AWESOME but my question was what could I do to make it softer or was there something in the marinade I was missing.  I know its just a tough cut of meat I did slice thin against the grain.  Just have to keep trying it and eating more fajitas I guess.


----------



## Keith F (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah it is so sad that we have keep trying over and over and over again until we get it right.......


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang yall got me spitting ice water and a splash of Franzia Chillable Red  in the big box all over the keyboard. Kindly quit being so humorous or go get a TV show Now who in the right mind would think of marinating a pork shoulder? Let me guess...yall aint from Texas or some reasonable facimile (Tennesee or Louisiana for example) now are ya?

bigwheel


----------

